# Codesys 2.3 Controller Uhrzeit und Sommer/Winterzeit an KNX Bus senden?



## NixDa (17 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich aktuell mit meiner Wago 750-849 diese zum Laufen zu bekommen. Nun versuche ich aktuell einen Baustein zu finden, welcher mir in 8 Byte die Daten Zeit und Datum an meinen KNX Bus sendet. Zudem benötige ich einen Baustein welcher mir die Sommer / Winterzeit auf den KNX Bus sendet.

Kurz gesagt, ich habe MDT Glastaster, welche eine Zeit ausgeben (in 8 Byte), diese möchte ich vom Controller lesen und weiterleiten können. Zudem brauche ich für meinen Heizaktor ebenso eine Ausgabe zu Sommer/Winter, damit bei geeigneter Temp. die Heizregelung ausgeschaltet wird.

Zur Zeit konnte ich nur den Baustein FbDPT_ID_generic aus der KNX_02.lib finden. Jedoch habe ich keine Erfahrung einen solchen Baustein umzubauen.

Für eure Unterstützung wäre ich dankbar...


----------



## GLT (18 April 2019)

Das Uhrzeitzeugs findest Du in der Scheduler.lib


----------



## NixDa (18 April 2019)

Hi GLT,

ich habe die Scheduler3.lib laden können. Mir ist leider nicht ersichtlich, welcher Baustein mir hier die Zeit ausliest, welche ich dann auf mein KNX Bus senden kann. Für ein wenig mehr Unterstützung wäre ich dir dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## NixDa (18 April 2019)

Verdammt, ich habe hier einen Doppelpost bei Wago.

@Mods, könntet ihr beide Threads bitte zusammenfügen?

Danke...


----------



## GLT (20 April 2019)

SysRtcGetTime liest die Uhrzeit aus, FbSummer_Wintertime sorgt für genau jenes

Steht aber auch alles in der Doku zur Bibliothek - z.B. in Kapitel 5


----------



## Passion4Automation (20 April 2019)

Und in der Oscat lib gibt es einen Baustein der dir per True oder False die Sommer bzw. Winterzeit signalisiert. Einer von den Wago Bausteinen hat einen Eingang zur Umschaltung, also Bit von Oscat Baustein mit Wago Baustein verknüpfen.
So funktioniert es bei mir.

Falls du es nicht hinbekommst muss ich bei mir im Projekt mal nachschauen.


----------



## NixDa (20 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

leider habe ich das Problem noch nicht vernünftig lösen können... Aktuell schaut meine Lösung wie folgt aus:




Die Funktion benötige ich, um meinem Heizungsaktor ein boolsches Signal für die Sommer Winterzeit zu senden. Ergo den Heizungsaktor zu aktivieren oder pausieren zu lassen. 

Über ein paar Tipps wäre ich euch dankbar...

Grüße


----------



## Passion4Automation (20 Oktober 2019)

Nimm von der Oscat Basic den Baustein DST, gib ihm eine UTC Zeit. Dann hast du ein Bit das du für deinen Baustein verwenden kannst.

Läuft bei mir auf über 40 Controller so, seit Jahren.


----------



## NixDa (20 Oktober 2019)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich es bis dato nicht geschafft habe die OSCAT Bib verkleinert einzubinden. Denn die ganze Bib ist laut der WAGO 889 zu groß.


----------



## GLT (20 Oktober 2019)

Man kann den Wert in den Einstellungen ändern - ein altbekanntes Thema übrigens.


----------



## Passion4Automation (20 Oktober 2019)

Eine andere Methode ist, eine eigene Lib zu erstellen und die benötigten Oscat Bausteine da einzubinden. Die Bausteine kannst du über die Exportfunktion exportieren und in deine eigene Lib importieren.


----------

